# 2003 f-350 6.0 turbo question



## jarrold03 (Mar 15, 2010)

When I start up my truck, it sounds like the turbo is off. Let it set an idle for 20 minutes than it has that 6.0 turbo jet sound. I do have 5 inch exhaust with no cat or muffler, so its really loud after it warms up (I guess). If i start up an take off it takes a good 2 minutes of driving before the whistle kicks inn. I watch videos on you tube an have buddies who have 6.0's an as soon as they start there truck the whistle kicks inn. Anyways can anybody tell me why its doing this.:ac550:


----------



## jarrold03 (Mar 15, 2010)

Nobody else ever heard of this? Look up you tube at 6.0 exhaust an see how theres whistle when they first fire up.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

did you try powerstroke.org?


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 26, 2012)

Do u have after market turbo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassassassin (Nov 22, 2011)

*ok*

Sounds like the you have some carbon build up. I cant think of what they are called, but its like a waste gate. they cant close becuz of the carbon. when they are stuck open the turbo cant build boost. needs a good cleaning. But then it could be the turbo also. I wont tell you what you should do with the ford 6.0. Give Power Stroke Magic a call. They can fix it. My buddies dually will get sideways thanx to them.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

Your vanes are stuck open due to carbon build. The vanes open and close changeling a/r ratio starting small to build heat faster Wich build's boost as the drive pressure increases they open. If they are stuck open you should have poor throttle response.


----------



## jarrold03 (Mar 15, 2010)

thanks guys it was build up got it cleaned. really appreciate it


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

jarrold03 said:


> When I start up my truck, it sounds like the turbo is off. Let it set an idle for 20 minutes than it has that 6.0 turbo jet sound. I do have 5 inch exhaust with no cat or muffler, so its really loud after it warms up (I guess). If i start up an take off it takes a good 2 minutes of driving before the whistle kicks inn. I watch videos on you tube an have buddies who have 6.0's an as soon as they start there truck the whistle kicks inn. Anyways can anybody tell me why its doing this.:ac550:


Do a VGT relearn.

VGT relearn (from Brickie's earlier post - referencing blackhat620):http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/635024-diablosport-predator-update-for-04-truck.htmlKAM (keep-alive-memory) reset & VGT learn procedure
1. Drive the truck until the engine and transmission have reached normal operating temperature. 
(The VGT learn procedure requires that the oil and coolant temperatures be at normal operating temperature)
2. Flash truck back to stock (Only need to do this if running a tuner or module)
3. Turn on the headlights 
4. Disconnect both batteries 
5. Short out + to - battery cables to each other (Make sure both batteries are disconnected before doing this).
6. Let truck sit like this for 10-minutes 
7. Turn off the headlights. 
8. Re-connect batteries 
9. Cycle the key to the run position twice. Pause in the "ON" position each time until the wait to start lamp goes out (minimum 5-seconds) and pause in the "OFF" position each time for 10-seconds to be sure the PCM has "gone to sleep". 
10. Start the truck and let it idle for a minimum of 5-minutes at normal operating temperature. This allows the PCM to learn the EGR valve closed position value. Also you will likely hear the turbo pitch change several times during this period as the PCM learns the necessary duty cycles for accurate VGT control.
11. Complete the road test Drive Cycle:

15 miles of mixed driving (*should* be enough in most cases) to allow the PCM to "re-learn" 
its adaptive strategy. Note: Anytime the batteries are disconnected, the PCM will throw the 
P1000 code until the "Drive Cycle" is completed. As for the Tow/Haul mode, the transmission 
must re-learn your driving style and loads hauled again as this was cleared when the truck was 
re-flashed.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

jarrold03 said:


> thanks guys it was build up got it cleaned. really appreciate it


What was done to "get it cleaned" - take it somewhere or do it yourself?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

ReelWork said:


> What was done to "get it cleaned" - take it somewhere or do it yourself?


Take off the turbo and disassemble it. Clean the unison ring and vanes with a hand buffer. lubricate with some anti seize and reassemble.


----------

